# LRMogrify issue... one for Tim.



## theMusicMan (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Tim et al

I have recently upgraded my version of Lightroom to LR2, and as such updated the LRMogrify PlugIn I use to your LR2 version.  I have donated previously and am happy to do so again if need be.

However, I now have an issue with the LR2 version of Mogrify.

When I first upgraded the plug-in, it worked fine and allowed a test export of 1' images with text based watermark and then came back with the message re donate and you will be permitted more.  I then upgraded to the full version, and then the problems started.

I can now only upload a single image at a time successfully, any more and I get the following error messages;

Firstly in a popup box:

Whoa, “/var/folders/ta/taKf'NwjE'Of852NZKQTm++++TM/-Tmp-/67A32F36-CCB2-45AB-8DD1-E27B454D2B24/2''8'914-P9142893.jpg” does not exist immediately after waitForRender. Please let Jeffrey know.

Then in another popup box:

Unable to Export:
Couldn't open 2''8'914-P9142893.jpg: /var/folders/ta/taKf'NwjE'Of852NZKQTm++++TM/-Tmp-/67A32F36-CCB2-45AB-8DD1-E27B454D2B24/2''8'914-P9142893.jpg: No such file or directory

... and this after selecting just two images to export.

Any ideas Tim...?


----------



## Tim Armes (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi,

I've just released a version of LR2/Mogrify that fixes a bug whereby the first selected file wouldn't be exported.

I think that the bug that you're seeing is a side effect of that problem, so it should be fixed too.

Tim


----------



## theMusicMan (Sep 16, 2008)

OK, thanks Tim.  I shall download this latest version and test it out for you.  I'll report the results back here for feedback.

John


----------



## theMusicMan (Sep 16, 2008)

Tested and all is working perfectly now.  All files get exported successfully, with the Mogrify function applied.

Thanks Tim.


----------



## judyboy (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there, I didn't want to start another Mogrify thread so thought it might be okay just to extend this one if that is okay.

Hi Tim great product, I read on your site that Mogrify v2 (for LR2) currently doesn't export to TIFF to post process using Mogrify b/c Adobe LR2 currently has a bug that TIFFs are not exported using the user's selected color space (I think TIFF defaults to Adobe RGB) you currently export to JPG then post process to high quality JPEG.  I export using sRGB as the color space + mogrify v2 for LR2 but the colors seem to be off.  Is this a symptom of the above?

Thanks
Dave

Is this the reason why


----------



## judyboy (Oct 1, 2008)

Figured out my problem again:

 Mogrify for LR2 had an issue with color space b/c it exports to tiff, does post process and the exports to JPEG - but b/c LR2 currently has a bug where export to TIFF format does not use the users selected color space (the default it’s stuck on is Adobe 1998 so if that’s your color space you are okay, but I’m exporting to sRGB) – but I figured out that Mogrify LR2 has a color space option where you can tell it to post process using an icm file (C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\color\sRGB.icm)

Voila!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 1, 2008)

Well done Judyboy!


----------

